# Kjet jerking and blowing fuel pump relays.



## salo mk2 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Kjet jerking and blowing fuel pump relays*sorted**

Hi. I'm posting from South Africa. I'm at the last straw with this problem. I have a 91' 8v gti running kjet without lambda. Recently the car developed a jerk between 2000 and 4000rpm. Seems as if its starving of fuel. Apart from that i have replaced the fuel pump relay 3times already. I dunno what it could be. There is a loss of power as well as black smoke coming from the exhaust. Any help cheers 
Salo


_Modified by salo mk2 at 2:03 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## kevincti (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Kjet jerking and blowing fuel pump relays. (salo mk2)*

howsit im also from SA, im sure its one of your injectors.unfortunately there are not many people that can test them. IIRC its about R250 each from goldwagon


----------



## NORDLAND (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Kjet jerking and blowing fuel pump relays. (kevincti)*

Its not the KJet...yer pump is sh hittin' the bed.


----------



## salo mk2 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Kjet jerking and blowing fuel pump relays. (NORDLAND)*

Turned out to be the WUR


----------



## NORDLAND (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Kjet jerking and blowing fuel pump relays. (salo mk2)*

So you were blowin relays because of your WUR?....thats a new one to me!


----------



## randi dub (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Kjet jerking and blowing fuel pump relays*sorted* (salo mk2)*

you need to check the in tank pump its probably dead and overworking the external pump and heating up the relays burning them out , thats where i would go with that it was not the wur sorry


----------



## mk285gti (Feb 11, 2010)

i had the same problem on my scirocco turned out it was the intank pump no way its the wur when does go bad the engine hesitates


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Kjet jerking and blowing fuel pump relays. (NORDLAND)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORDLAND* »_So you were blowin relays because of your WUR?....thats a new one to me!

It could be possible on some models. I don't have a wiring diagram on his car handy but on some models the power to the WUR comes from the fuel pump relay. If the heating element in the WUR were to short out it could fry the pump regulator I would think.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Kjet jerking and blowing fuel pump relays. (WaterWheels)*

black smoke is pig rich. not starving for fuel
glad it's solved with a new WUR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

